# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test E, byzantium? I cant read the spelling? Is is real or fake? 3 pics inside

## MercuryEvo

I've shot 1.5 mL's 4 times and I think I'll be luck to get one more 1.5 out of it, so it's definitely short as well. Anyone ever see or hear of it though?

**EDIT** Just posting this to inform people that I'm pretty sure these are fake in case anyone comes across them. On my 4th week and I barely see any results. I may only be seeing a tiny bit of natural gains and I've upped my calories and gained only 5 lbs. i was getting moderate pain 24-48 hours post injection and I've now switched to another brand that I feel very confident about. I started yesterday morning and feel NOTHING in the injection spot. Additionally, the original Test I had only had 8 mL's in it and not 10. So I've discontinued using it.

----------


## MercuryEvo

anyone??

----------


## MercuryEvo

Bump just to inform that I'm pretty sure these are fake. On my 4th week and I barely see any results. I may only be seeing a tiny bit of natural gains and I've upped my calories and gained only 5 lbs. i was getting moderate pain 24-48 hours post injection and I've now switched to another brand that I feel very confident about. I started yesterday morning and feel NOTHING in the injection spot. Additionally, the original Test I had only had 8 mL's in it and not 10. So I've discontinued using it.

----------


## Dytum

Personally I wouldnt use or buy

----------

